# Holly is gone :'(



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Today I found out that one of my favorite lesson horses from my old barn was put down tonight. Her name was Holly she was one of the happiest horses I knew. She was also the laziest, but that was what made me love her. She was suffering from congestive heart failure due to some sort of defect. I don’t know the details as I just moved away. She was only a mere 12 years old, too young to die. 
When I worked at the barn she always was the first one to greet us at 6:00am in the freezing cold with a warm welcome. I could swear this horse could smile! 
I learned many a great thing on the back of this horse. I learned everything on this horse she was the first horse I fell off of and it was my fault. She was the first horse I rode bareback and jumped bareback. She was our barns vaulting horse. She was able to help me regain confidence after two bad falls, she was a great and patient teacher and partner. Though I never owned her I always dreamed of. 
I cry to think that I will not see her again on this side of life.
I can’t write any more now but I hope this is going to lead to something good in the end.
Here are some pictures to honor her.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

RIP Holly! I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rest in Peace Holly. So sorry for your lose, I know how it feels... had to put down my old guy last winter, still not over it :-(


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's alwlays sad to lose a beloved furbaby. She has a place in your heart & will live on through that. Thank you for sharing her w/us.


----------



## Dapolina (Oct 20, 2012)

RIP Holly run free over rainbow bridge


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss she was beautiful. :sad:


----------

